# embroideringon polyester/spandex garments



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a customer that brought in cheerleading uniforms that are polyester/spandex blend. I am new to the industry and was wondering what people use for backing/needle/thread type/*etc. in order to prevent puckering. Thanks*


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mesh gets my vote.


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jean518 said:


> Mesh gets my vote.


 O.K. I tried two mesh and 1 tear away and still got some puckering. Am I over doing it?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It may be that your design is not digitized correctly for the fabric. Sounds like too much pull or too dense or both. Have you used this design before? Are you doing it at default or did you resize it? I typically only use one layer. Did you use a water soluble topping.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Because it stretches you will want to use a cut away backing.
Are you over stretching the fabric when hooping? If you are it will cause puckering when you unhoop it.
Too much density can also cause puckering. 
It is difficult to figure out the problem without seeing the sewout or the stitch file.


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

It is a file that I have stitched before. It is like the Kansas State wildcat head. It stitched from the top down. The size is about 3" wide. I had someone tell me not to stitch anything with spandex in it. 
What are the thoughts on that?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Since a lot of sports wear now has spandex in it, that would limit you. I find that if I use something like KK2000, spray the mesh cut away lightly, and apply the stabilizer to the shirt, I have better luck. I cut my stabilzer big enough to be caught in the hoop. Another way is to hoop the stabilizer. Spray the stabilizer. Put the shirt over the hoop and smooth it out. Be sure not to stretch the shirt. You can also use a basting frame to hold the shirt to the stabilizer. I purchased the Mighty Hoop. Have never regretted it. Makes hooping difficult fabrics a breeze!

I am a firm believer in the design being digitized for the type of fabric I am using it on. Maybe if you could lower the density, that might help.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I was going to suggest an adhesive stabilizer, similar to what Jean suggested, except you don't use an adhesive spray, you simply peel off the backing and the stabilizer is adhesive. It helps hold the fabric in place and minimize stretching.


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I did get the job done without any problems. I appreciate all of your suggestions and did use quite a few of them to get a nice outcome.


----------

